

Interview w/ Lenny Rachitsky, founder of Localmind - keesj
http://interviews.betali.st/interviews/lenny-rachitsky

======
mattskilly
I can't wait for this to go live. It's a great idea and I'll be using it as
soon as I get that invite code. When do we get it Lenny? Come on!

------
garryseto
Really looking forward to this... and love the Andes story.

~~~
lennysan
It's probably not a good idea to trust the wisdom of a small bird anyway.

